# Was tragt Ihr eigentlich so auf Winter-Taunus-Touren



## sipaq (1. Dezember 2008)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei den winterlichen Verhältnissen noch nicht im Taunus war. Der Hauptgrund, neben der dieser Jahreszeit innewohnenden generellen Faulheit, ist bei mir, dass ich keinen Bock habe, mir oben auf dem Feldi den Arsch abzufrieren.

Deswegen jetzt mal die Frage in die Runde, wie sieht Euer Winter-Wohlfühlpaket auf dem Bike aus, mit dem Ihr derzeit den Taunus unsicher macht? Tragt Ihr spezielle Funktionskleidung oder einfach nur 2-3 Lagen mehr (lange Unterwäsche unter Radhose und Trikot?)?


----------



## missmarple (1. Dezember 2008)

Den Taunus hab ich zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr direkt vor der Haustüre, aber hier ist es bisweilen auch mal etwas "frisch"... 

Aaalso, von oben nach unten bzw. innen nach aussen: 
- Fleecemütze unterm Helm
- Buff zur Abdeckung vom Übergang zur Jacke
- Winter-Funktionsshirt (früher auch langes Unterhemd genannt); Trikot; Softshell-Jacke mit Windstopper-Membran
- Beinlinge; 3/4-Radhose; Winterhose; manchmal zusätzlich kurze oder lange Cordura-Hose
- dünne Funktionssocken; dickere Funktionssocken; Winterschuhe mit Gore-Membran.
Ach ja, und an den Händen meistens kurze oder lange Sommerhandschuhe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven76 (1. Dezember 2008)

Da hast Du aber was verpasst, Schneesurfen war am Wochenende richtig super. 

Kleidung: Lange Thermohose, kurzes Unterhemd, langes Wintertrikot, Regenshorts (men-in-tights geht halt gar nicht), Neoprenüberzüge für die Schuhe, Winter-Windbreakerhandschuhe und Buff über die Ohren. Für runter noch ein Windbreaker. Wenn gaaaaaanz kalt, dann noch eine Softshellweste und wenn noch kälter (hatte ich noch nie), die Ärmel von der Softshell auch dran. In die Schuhe noch eine billige Thermosohle und dann geht das mal 3 Stunden...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2008)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, liegt an Jedem selber ob er eher ne Frostbeule oder ein Hitzkopf ist 

Bei mir langt bis ca. -5 C ...

langes Funktionsunterhemd
winddichte Latzthermohose
winddichte Thermojacke
dicke Socke in Winterbikestiefel (wind+wasserdicht)
winddichtes Käppi unter Helm

that's it ...

wenns richtig kalt wird, dann halt zusätzliche Lagen ...

Kurzes Trikot
Langes Trikot
Beinlinge

Grundsätzlich gilt: Keine Baumwolle und die wind und/oder wasserdichte Lage oben auf, damit das wärmende Luftposter in den Schichten erhalten bleibt und nicht rausgeblasen wird !!!


----------



## LionelCSG (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Ich war am Sonntag auch auf dem Feldberg (Fotos hier: -->Feldberg-Tour am Sonntag), wobei es mir viel geholfen hatte, die Fußkuppen mit Panzerband abzukleben. Dabei hatte ich das Band immer ein paar Falten aufwerfen lassen, sodass die Lufteinschlüsse für zusätzliche Isolation gesorgt hatten. Überzieher für die Schuhe wollte ich mir nicht kaufen, da ein Freund von mir immer am Fluchen ist, wenn Seine wieder ein Stück weiter aufgerissen sind. Die Klebeband-Konstruktion zieht man nach der Tour einfach wieder ab und fertig.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Dezember 2008)

MOin Sipaq, 

ich habe schon einige Sachen ausprobiert, aber seit kurzem hab ich (glaub ich) die ideale Kombination gefunden (von oben nach unten bei -2° vorletzten Sonntag angehabt)

- Helmüberzug --> hält die Wärme unter dem Helm zusammen
- Windstopper Mütze unter dem Helm --> bei der Abfahrt ganz angenehm
- Halstuch --> nur bei der Abfahrt, sonst schwitzt man zu viel
- Oberkörper: kurzes leichtes Funktionsshirt, langes leichtes Funktionsshirt und dann normales Sommertrikot drüber; zu guter Letzt meine Allzweckwaffe, eine Gore XCR Jacke (hält wind- und wasserdicht);
- Hände: aufwärts lange Sommerhandschuhe, abwärts Winterhandschuhe
- Beine: normale kurze Somerhose mit Sitzpolster, darüber eine etwas wärmere Herbsthose und zu guter Letzt eine Regenhose für den Schlamm etc. 
- Füsse: Sommerschuhe und warme Schuhüberzieher drüber

Das alles klingt nach ziemlich viel Kleidung aber ich fühle mich darin sehr wohl. Es ist weder zu viel auf dem Weg nach oben, noch zu wenig beim auf dem Weg nach unten. Oben am Feldi wechsle ich dann die Trikoschicht und habe meistens nur noch ein langes leichtes Trikot sowie eine Thermojacke unter der Gore Jacke an (trockene Kleidung ist bei der Abfahrt ein absoluter Luxus!). 

Ausserdem bin ich mit dieser Kombinationen ziemlich flexibel, sprich ist mir zu warm, na dann zieh ich eben ein Triko aus usw. Was z. B. bei zwei warmen Jacken o. Ä. garnicht möglich wäre.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen und jetzt gibt es aber auch keine Ausreden mehr, warum du nicht auf den Feldberg fahren solltest!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Dezember 2008)

Damit komm ich gut über den Winter:
Kopf: Shimano-Neopren-Haube unterm Helm
Oberkörper: Schichten an Trikots plus Unterhemd plus Weste mit zipbaren Ärmeln. Im Rucksack noch ne leichte Gorejacke, falls es bergab doch arg wird. Lieber was zu viel mitnehmen, als zu frieren.
Hände: normale Langfingerhandschuhe plus dünne Unterhandschuhe
Beine: normale Radhose plus Beinlinge plus Thermoüberhose (die Kombi ist bergauf meist zu warm).
Schuhe: Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein paar Shimano Winterschuhe gegönnt, ich schwör drauf! Die waren runtergesetzt, somit für Winterschuhe spottbillig und um Welten besser als das Gefrickel mit Überschuhen, zig Sockenschichten, Folien, etc.


----------



## fuzzball (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
unterm Helm nur Ohrstöpsel
am Oberkörper - wie die anderen mehrere Schichten
an den Händen Langfingerhandschuhe, wenn es richtig kalt ist welche mit einer Windstopperschicht
an den Beinen, nach heute keine kurze Hose mehr (bergab war es uns sehr kalt )
Schuhe, ganz normale, wenn es kälter wird mit Skisocken
mfg


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2008)

Man kommt mit den normalen Bike-Klamotten schon recht weit, halt einfach ein paar Lagen mehr anziehen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall in eine gute Winterhose investieren. Eine nicht winddichte Hose ist definitiv eine schlechte Idee, besonders bergab. Neopren-Überzieher für die (wind- und wasserdichten) Schuhe bringen auch einiges. Allerdings muss man da ein Paar pro Saison einkalkulieren, weil die i.d.R. nicht lange halten. Kosten aber nicht die Welt.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ... an den Beinen, nach heute keine kurze Hose mehr (bergab war es uns sehr kalt )



Ok, du bist eindeutig ein Yeti!!!


----------



## fuzzball (3. Dezember 2008)

na ganz so schlimm ist es noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (24. Dezember 2008)

..ich bin eine totale Frostbeule und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer "SchwitztÃ¼te" gemacht: Hein Gericke Motorrad-Regenoverall!!! Kostet so ca. 50â¬, den ziehe ich als letzte Schicht aussen Ã¼ber: Keine Probleme mehr mit frÃ¶steln. Klar man schwitzt, aber es bleibt WARM (auch bergab!!) und die darunter getragenen Bike-Funktionsklamotten bleiben SAUBER.
Von innen nach aussen:
Kurzes Funktionsshirt
Langes Funktionsshirt
Fleece bzw Softshell-Pulli
an den Beinen:
kurze Radler
lange, dicke Lauf-Wintertight
darÃ¼ber dann in den Regen-Overall einfÃ¤deln-perfekt wenn man schon alles ausprobiert hat und einem doch immer noch irgendwie kalt ist.....


----------



## sipaq (2. Januar 2009)

Also schon mal danke für die vielen Tipps, Jungs.

Ich war an Silvester für knappe 3 Stunden jetzt mit folgender Kombi unterwegs:


Lange Funktionsunterhose (keine Baumwolle)
 Kurzes Funktionsshirt
Langes Funktionsshirt
 Langarm-Trikot
 Windbreaker-Jacke
 Winterhandschuhe
normale Mütze
 Zwei paar Socken (erste Lage Funktionssocken)
 meine Sommerschuhe
 Drei Defizite hab ich ausgemacht:


 Die Jacke ist nicht atmungsaktiv. Das hält zwar die Wärme gut, aber man schwitzt natürlich wie ein Schwein
An den Füssen wurde es mir eindeutig zu kalt. Vor allem von unten kam über die Cleats gut die Kälte rein (trotz zusätzlicher Alufolie-Einlage) und bei der Abfahrt hab ich es dann auch von vorne und von oben gemerkt.
Meine Billig-Polyester-Werbegeschenk-Mütze hielt mich zwar warm, war aber auch pitschnass
Folglich werde ich wohl noch folgende Anpassungen vornehmen, passend auch zu Euren Ratschlägen, und zwar in der Reihenfolge ihrer Wichtigkeit:


Neopren-Überzüge für die Schuhe und 'ne Thermo-Einlagesohle
Fleece-Mütze
Eine gescheite Windbreaker-Jacke, die auch atmungsaktiv ist (also wohl Gore-Tex. oder Sympatex-Membran) muss wohl auch noch her.
Nochmal danke für Eure Tipps und wenn Ihr noch weitere Vorschläge habt, dann immer her damit.


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Drei Defizite hab ich ausgemacht:
> 
> ... An den Füssen wurde es mir eindeutig zu kalt. Vor allem von unten kam über die Cleats gut die Kälte rein (trotz zusätzlicher Alufolie-Einlage) und bei der Abfahrt hab ich es dann auch von vorne und von oben gemerkt.



plattformpedale (fahr ich sowieso das ganze jahr ) und "turnschuhe" oder bei schnee leichte wanderschuhe, dazu ein paar ganz normale socken ...
an den füßen hab ich noch nie gefroren 

probleme macht mir eher immer das schwitzen unter den klamotten. so atmungsaktiv kann es gar nicht geben, dass das alles raus geht 
der einzige grund, weshalb ich biken bei kälte nicht so mag. schwitzen in wärmegedämmter umgebung bei kalten aussentemperaturen ist auf dauer einfach nervig ...


----------

